# You'll be amazed at how it comes together



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

" Just play it by ear...............

You'll be amazed at how it comes together in the end."

These were among the last words spoken by my mother before she ended her over 5 year battle with cancer. After several surgeries, three rounds of chemo, radiation and swallowed more pills than a full grown healthy elephant should take, she let it go today. She was given THREE months to live last JANUARY. She made it almost 13 months. She made it past the holidays and I think that was her goal. We had one heck of a Christmas.

I don't know why I'm writing this. Maybe just to tell her thank you and goodbye.

You were right mom, the end was amazing.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Slimy,
Im sorry for loss......


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Slimy.  Your mom sounds like she was a strong woman right up to the end. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sam

you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, what a strong will your mother had! 

I'm sorry for your loss and you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, Slimy. Mom's are a precious thing, that's why we only get one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sad news Sam.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

'Tis sad news indeed, but happy in the way that slimy got to have his mom around for one more Christmas. That woman had an iron constitution that seemingly so very few people in this world have these days.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I too am sorry for your loss slimy. What a gift to have had her longer than "expected". Cherish the extra moments you had together.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

So sorry Slimy. I know you'll miss her.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome that she had that strong of a will to live that long! I'm sorry for your loss. I truley am. It sounds as if your mom met her goal and was ready to pass through the veil knowing you'd be okay.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Slimy, thoughts and prayers with you and yours.
She is around you still.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------

